# Just my own two bits on this issue...



## MaverickHunterDBoy (May 21, 2016)

Just my own opinion on what has happened in FurAffinity recently...

I looked through Google search, and saw that it wasn't just FurAffinity.  YouTube, Facebook, Twitter... all sites, great and small, have some risk of being hacked, no matter how strong the security is.  It's just one of the risks we have to face as we go through life--real life, and online.

We just need to be ever vigilant and use common sense.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 21, 2016)

Except, FA was aware of the exploit that caused the outage beforehand. Big difference.


----------



## Wakboth (May 22, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Except, FA was aware of the exploit that caused the outage beforehand. Big difference.


IIRC, they fixed the exploit once they became aware of it. But, as often happens, there was a window of vulnerability before the problem was known and a fix was available, and the hacker struck during that. 

Now, if I'm not mistaken, initially the FA staff didn't realize that any of the passwords were compromised; that's why the site came back up before going on ROM. But overall, based on what I've seen and heard here, I don't think FA is to be particularly blamed, any more than most other sites that get hacked when a vulnerability is found in some third-party library or program they're using.


----------



## DravenDonovan (May 22, 2016)

Aye, if a site was to shut down every time they heard rumors about a potential hack, before first making sure it is indeed true, than a lot of sites would be shutting down constantly.  The hack occurred not long after they heard word of it, and they were investigating it when it happened.  Besides, at least they are trying to do something about it.  Other sites, like DA, wouldn't let the public know about their site behind hacked and would try to do everything in secrete to avoid a public outcry and losing members.  Because they care more about profit than they do about members well-being.  *shrugs* but that's just my input xD


----------



## Wither (May 22, 2016)

The way they got hacked was unavoidable. Wasn't all they're fault. 

The amount of damage dealt is their fault. They did horribly with damage control and their general security was shit. 

They're not fully to blame, but they certainly don't get a free pass.


----------



## Ainoko (May 22, 2016)

MaverickHunterDBoy said:


> Just my own opinion on what has happened in FurAffinity recently...
> 
> I looked through Google search, and saw that it wasn't just FurAffinity.  YouTube, Facebook, Twitter... all sites, great and small, have some risk of being hacked, no matter how strong the security is.  It's just one of the risks we have to face as we go through life--real life, and online.
> 
> We just need to be ever vigilant and use common sense.




There is one issue here, the exploit that was used, ImageTragick, is used by many other websites. The question is, how many of those sites have got the patched version of the software, and how many sites have not installed the patch. I know a few people in the IT industry and what happened to FA is fairly big news to the IT techs. What just happened to FA can very well happen to many other sites as well.


----------

